# Tyrese Gibson arrives at the Samsung Galaxy S 6 edge launch in New York City - April 7, 2015 (10x)



## Mandalorianer (8 Apr. 2015)

​


----------



## macys1974 (9 Apr. 2015)

thanks so much for him.


----------



## joeydc (3 Jan. 2016)

These are such gorgeous photos of him and his style is just fantastic. Thanks for sharing and please keep them coming.


----------

